
CouchDB now being incubated by Apache Software Foundation - pius
http://intertwingly.net/blog/2008/02/12/CouchDB-ASF
======
aston
Pretty old news. <http://damienkatz.net/2008/01/new_gig.html>, January 1st.

~~~
pius
Actually no, you're gonna have to read a little more closely than that if you
want to get snarky with me, Aston. :P

CouchDB was just approved a few days ago for Incubator. The post you
referenced talks about Damien's intention to submit it. Here's the Apache
e-mail if you need it:

[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-general/2...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/incubator-
general/200802.mbox/%3c3d4032300802121136p361b52ceyfc0f3b0ad81a1793@mail.gmail.com%3e)

~~~
aston
My bad. Thanks.

